# fatal error on new posts



## wimpy69 (Dec 19, 2014)

Site or on my end?


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 19, 2014)

I am getting it to.


----------



## wimpy69 (Dec 19, 2014)

Ah, modern technology.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 19, 2014)

You using the mobile version?


----------



## wimpy69 (Dec 19, 2014)

Ya, android S3


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 19, 2014)

I get it too. Android.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 19, 2014)

atomicsmoke said:


> I get it too. Android.


Just on the mobile platform?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 19, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Just on the mobile platform?


Correct


----------



## wimpy69 (Dec 19, 2014)

Got it back .


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 19, 2014)

Yep. Works now.


----------

